# Whose the offspring? SB or RB?



## Dao (Aug 17, 2009)

How common is it for a southern Baptist, especially, ~some~ SB ordained minister to go through all their lives not hearing anything about Arminians or have any clue what it means. From what I'm seeing is that Reformed Baptist is more than totally separated from the new modernized Southern Baptist or perhaps the SBC, a creedless (?) church. Seems to me that the SB could at least peek into historic Baptist. I've been told that the Reformed Baptist was an offspring of the Baptist group. Seems to me that the SB would the offspring of the reformed historical Baptist. Perhaps we have multiple Baptist groups that have nothing to do with each other. I'll have to aggree that many churches rather be an Bible-only church but it would be better to learn from our historical errors and not repeat them. Why shoot off a nuclear warhead without learning it's side effects?


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 17, 2009)

Dao said:


> *How common is it for a southern Baptist, especially, ~some~ SB ordained minister to go through all their lives not hearing anything about Arminians or have any clue what it means*. From what I'm seeing is that Reformed Baptist is more than totally separated from the new modernized Southern Baptist or perhaps the SBC, a creedless (?) church. Seems to me that the SB could at least peek into historic Baptist. I've been told that the Reformed Baptist was an offspring of the Baptist group. Seems to me that the SB would the offspring of the reformed historical Baptist. Perhaps we have multiple Baptist groups that have nothing to do with each other. I'll have to aggree that many churches rather be an Bible-only church but it would be better to learn from our historical errors and not repeat them. Why shoot off a nuclear warhead without learning it's side effects?



Dao,
It is very common, sad to say. I was for over four years in a Calvinistic (but not Reformed) SB church. That was in the beginnings of the "Founders Movement" when SBers were being called back to their Calvinistic roots.

There are at least as many Baptist branches as there are Presbyterian branches in Christ's kingdom!


----------



## Herald (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say that Reformed Baptists are an offshoot of Southern Baptists. Reformed Baptists follow in the distinct heritage of the Particular Baptists. To be sure, there have been many Southern Baptists who have left for Reformed Baptist churches; but there are plenty of Southern Baptists who are in thriving Calvinistic congregations.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd be happy just to see more SBC congregations take the BF&M seriously.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 17, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> There are at least as many Baptist branches as there are Presbyterian branches in Christ's kingdom!



And here I thought it was only Presbyterians who owned all the letters in the alphabet soup...


----------



## Dao (Aug 17, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > clipped . . . Calvinistic (but not Reformed) SB church. . . .
> ...


----------

